# My Shelter Adventure Today



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Just for the record I hate this shelter!!! :smilie_tischkante: My daughter adopted her first cat from there but that's not why I hate it! So I go to the back and there was no one there to help so I start going cage by cage looking for Al. Alot of Chi's there and a gorgeous Bull Mastiff :wub: in a steel blue color. After going through a few rows I see this gray looking fluff ball. He was laying down looking very sad. :smcry: I went up to him and started talking to him and he pressed himself to the front of the crate. I was trying to see if he was a Malt. I couldn't really tell except that he was larger than the average Malt. I finally found someone to help. He took him out for me he is about 12-15lbs and seems to be either a Malt mix, Havanese mix or a Coton de Tulear mix. Very friendly very happy go lucky boy. Deb gave me Mary's number and I called Mary. He is very gray and matted but has nice teeth. I'm thinking he got lost or ran away from his owners. The man at the shelter took him to the back to get a guesstimate at his age (1.5yrs.) He does seem to have kennel cough and he showed what he thinks of the shelter by peeing in the corner.  Cindy6755 is seeing if she can foster him. :aktion033: Now on to his neighbor. The cutest little Yorkie you have ever seen. So scared and just surrendered by his owners today. :smcry: He was 5 years old. It said sick on his paper work but I couldn't see anything but maybe LP on one of his back legs. (a little stiff) that poor boy was salivating and trembling. His name was Gizmo. I tried comforting him while I was there. His neighbor was a doxie that growled at everyone :wacko1: I saw his pearly whites a few times and I told him if he kept behaving like that he'd never get adopted he looked like a surrender also he had a nice leather collar on.

Mary had me look through the whole shelter for Malts and I didn't see any other ones there. So that's good. I called a small breed rescue that Mary gave me for the Yorkie and they want me to pull him tomorrow. So hopefully I can get the Yorkie tomorrow for them. Here is Al and Gizmo and the grumpy Doxie from my camara phone not great pics!

[attachment=42236:10_15_08_1622.jpg]
[attachment=42238:10_15_08_1624.jpg]
[attachment=42237:10_15_08_1621.jpg]
[attachment=42235:10_15_08_1619.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awwww, that was so kind of you. I'm glad Mary Palmer was able to lead you
in the right direction. I pray all ends well. 

Going to shelters never gets any easier for me. Very heartbreaking.

Bless you for caring :grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

More :grouphug: from here for the good things you are doing! I hope you will keep us posted!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

What an adventure??? You are wonderful for going there! I know Al will definitely be thankful once he finds his forever home! :you rock:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

These are for you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Bless you!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I feel I would like to help in saving animals in the shelters too. To do this, how do u find rescue groups in my area to call on when I find a malt, yorkie, or some other breed that can be rescued?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:two thumbs up: Good Job! 

.......so are we gonna see a cute little yorkie being introduced in the next few weeks????


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 16 2008, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651482


> I feel I would like to help in saving animals in the shelters too. To do this, how do u find rescue groups in my area to call on when I find a malt, yorkie, or some other breed that can be rescued?[/B]


Go on Petfinder.com, put in your zip code, indicate you're looking for a small dog and up will come the dogs in your area and which rescue places have them.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Bless your heart! That's a good thing you're doing.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

thankyou :wub: jo


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

GOOD NEWS!! Al was rescued today by another rescue group. If that had not happened SCMR was going to get him out and I was going to foster. We get alot of Maltese out of that shelter. In fact we are getting one out this weekend unless he gets adopted before then. His name is COCO (A1099906).He is 8 years old and very cute. My Rosie came from that shelter, we rescued her a year ago and I decided to adopt her, she is 14 now and a very sweet, good little girl.
Cindy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Maggie and Cindy - two more of our angels!! You guys rock. Thank you so much for caring. :smootch:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

:dothewave: arty: :chili: :chili: :chili: HURRAY for AL!!!!


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

Bless you and anyone who does this!!!! It's too emotional for me, I started to tear up looking at the little ones....


----------

